# The Duck's OD 11



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Gang:ciao:

Here hit this :bong1: and pass it along as you enjoy some pics of my 2011 Outdoor grow. (or at least I hope you enjoy them)

They are still in the ground and scoping then daily till harvest. (any day now for some.) 

Give me back my :bong1: so that I can repack it for you late arrivals.


BIU :bong:


----------



## pcduck (Oct 2, 2011)

Some more pics:hubba:


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 2, 2011)

I am really liking the Too Lazy to Remember...

They look nice. That nightshade is nice.. Wish we had scratch and sniff.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Oct 2, 2011)

nice buncha gals there! 
hope the weather treats em good.
unknown looks interesting.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 3, 2011)

Real nice, duck! :icon_smile:


----------



## bho_expertz (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome colours.


----------



## Lemon Jack (Oct 3, 2011)

Nice nice buds duck great job.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 3, 2011)

Great work *duck*...Happy Harvesting my friend

:bong:


----------



## Growdude (Oct 3, 2011)

Love that second pic the most :hubba:


----------



## Irish (Oct 4, 2011)

here for the late bong hit duck.  thanks for sharing. great grow...


----------



## Locked (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice colors on them pc.....wish I cld do an outdoor. Looking good.:icon_smile:


----------



## BBFan (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice plants Duck.  Looks like a few have a few more weeks yet.  Weather gonna be ok for you?  Things got so damp around here I had to pull earlier than I would have liked and still lost alot to mold.

Good luck on the finish.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks everybody for the kind replies

Still going day by day.

I have not harvested yet, but they are calling for rain and cooler temps next Wednesday, so I may start this weekend sometime.


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome colors duck, just outstanding! What do you use as far as soil and nutes?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 18, 2011)

These are grown in a supersoil (last years) with my own guano teas.

Thanks for checking them out


----------



## drfting07 (Oct 18, 2011)

What size pots? Or are they grounded?


----------



## pcduck (Oct 18, 2011)

grounded


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 19, 2011)

when are they going be UNgrounded?..:giggle:


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 19, 2011)

great name---





			
				Rosebud said:
			
		

> I am really liking the Too Lazy to Remember...
> 
> They look nice. That nightshade is nice.. Wish we had scratch and sniff.




:yeahthat: :yeahthat: 

nightshade got my vote


----------



## NorCalHal (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful pcduck! Great work!


----------



## oregonduck76 (Dec 5, 2011)

wow, incredible lookin purp buds duck, nice work, hats off!


----------

